# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Keyboard shortcuts in wpf

## college_kid

Hey, I'm trying to implement a WPF program that runs in the background, but is only brought up when a certain keyboard shortcut is pushed 

This is similar to Quicksilver for mac or the dashboard for mac (ie, hit F12 and a dashboard pops up, hit F12 again and it disappears).

I already have the WPF program, I just need to know how to do this, is it possible?  Thanks for your help.

----------


## gurge60

You may want to look into keyboard hooks. Maybe this will help:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3...ay-application

----------

